# Using old parts to build something new



## Quesada (Feb 1, 2010)

Let me start with saying that I have absolutely zero knowledge about almost anything that has something to do with computer hardware and building computers, so I'll probably say some really stupid things here, but please bear with me .

I have two old computers that used to run windows 98, but are now gathering dust in the attic. And I have a few parts of an even older computer that may still be usable, but that might be so horribly outdated that I'd be better of not using them.
Now, what I wanted to do is make one or two computers with all those parts and put them in some unusually shaped cases that I'm gonna be making out of wood (probably). The best thing I could do is probably just use the two computers I already have and not change anything about them, but maybe I could use some of the old parts or parts of both computers to make something better, so I thought I'd ask for some advice here before I started.

I don't really need to build really good computers or anything, Just something that can run win 98 or 95. I'm probably gonna be playing some old-school games on them or something, but my main goal is just to make some funny computers .

I made a list of parts and stuff that my computers contain, but I have no idea what some things actually are. So I just made notes of what was written on them...
Here's the first computer. It's a computer I made with a friend out of old (and a few new) parts when we were kids. We most likely messed up though, because this computer used to freeze from time to time and somebody who tried to fix it told me that it was "unstable".
Processor(?)/power-supply thing:
-Ruilian science & technology co. ltd.
-Codegen Model 300X1
Motherboard:
-BCS (?) Elitegroup
-K7S5A
-Canada ICES-003
Fan (on the motherboard):
-Silence "Cooler Master" Made in China
Videocard (?) (or some other kind of card):
-A11
-Samsung 325
-K4D5516380-1060
Hard Drive:
-40 GB
-Assembled in China
CD-rom Drive:
-IDE Interface
Floppy Drive:
-Samsung ?

I also took some pictures, 'cause these notes probably weren't too useful:
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/5803/dsc00837i.jpg
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/8600/dsc00836b.jpg
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/7667/dsc00831.jpg
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/9746/dsc00829gc.jpg
http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/606/dsc00826w.jpg
http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/301/dsc00825z.jpg
http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/4556/dsc00823c.jpg
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/7451/dsc00822c.jpg
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/429/dsc00820i.jpg


Here's the second computer. It used to belong to my sister, who claimed that it sucked and that it didn't work well, but I suspect that it was just full of spyware, virusses and other things that shouldn't be there. It's about 7 or 8 years old I'm guessing.
Processor(?)/power supply thing:
-Switching Power Supply
-Model: LC-B300ATX
-DC Brushless Fan (on the back)
-HZ 
Motherboard:
-V/A (some kind of logo)
-M789
Fan (on the motherboard):
-1500+
-Ball Bearing
CD-Rom Drive:
-52x max
-LG
Floppy Drive:
-?
Hard Drive:
-Maxtor
-40 GB
-3,5 Series
-Diamondmax +8

Also some pics here:
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7001/dsc00848v.jpg
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/6117/dsc00847n.jpg
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/6135/dsc00846i.jpg
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/867/dsc00845s.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/6275/dsc00844gw.jpg
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7304/dsc00841sl.jpg
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/1747/dsc00840c.jpg


And here are the spare parts. I think they all used to belong to our old win95 computer with 2GB hard drive that's more than 12 years old. I have no idea what some of these things are, and I wasn't able to take pictures here, so I hope you can figure it out with my notes 
Some kind of video or sound card:
-Biostar
-S3 Virge/DX On Board Q5E 4BB
-86C375 
-9730 B6E59 Taiwan
-TACT
Some kind of video or sound card:
-3D on Board
-QC 24
-Made in China
Some kind of piece of memory (rectangle thingy with chips on it):
-LGS - GM71C17803CJ6 - 9802 Korea
Motherboard (I think):
-Award - All Rights Reserved - PCI/PNP 586 - S/N 099804398
-ALI -M1531 B1 - 9747 TM06 - ABAF 8400000C - Taiwan
-QC OK 439802 - Made in China
Fan (on motherboard):
-Sleeve Bearing Thermal Buster
Processor(?)/Power Supply Thing:
-Truefaith international co., ltd.
-Model: TR-200
And a bunch of wires, buttons and stuff I don't recognize


Well, I hope that's enough info for me to get some advice .


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well to start with, I advise you watch *several* of these video's; then you would know the name and use of each part, so when we begin to advise you; we will all be on the same page


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

For all that you've got, get the Video card from the first computer, the power supply from the second computer, and pile up all the hard disks and an optical drive (LG CD writer)

Put it all on the second motherboard..


----------



## Quesada (Feb 1, 2010)

DarknessS3 said:


> For all that you've got, get the Video card from the first computer, the power supply from the second computer, and pile up all the hard disks and an optical drive (LG CD writer)
> 
> Put it all on the second motherboard..


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Remembering (Jan 26, 2010)

Post some pics of the case you make when your done. It should be interesting... =P


----------



## Quesada (Feb 1, 2010)

Remembering said:


> Post some pics of the case you make when your done. It should be interesting... =P


I'm not done yet, but here are some pics. I wanted to go for something more complicated, but I messed up, so I made a pyramid .
It needs some finishing touches on the outside to make it look nicer, but I'm not sure yet what I want to do with that.

The case isn't all that special, but this is the first time I'm doing something like this, so I think it turned out pretty nice so far.


----------

